# Pit Boss Grill Question about brisket settings



## kebrown (Jun 2, 2019)

i’m planning to smoke my first brisket on my new Austin XL this weekend and I’m wondering about settings. Do you guys use the smoke setting or set it to 225 for the low and slow? If smoke, what “P” setting did you use? Does using 220-225 still give a good smoke flavor the the meat?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 3, 2019)

I can't give specifics as I don't have a Pellet pooper yet. But I can tell you many of the guys get an A-MAZE-N AMNTS Pellet Tube smoke generator and use it for Smoke flavor at any temp. No fuss with setting changes and adjusting. Program the desired temp, get the tube smoking add Meat and relax with your beverage of choice....JJ


----------



## muskyjunky (Jun 3, 2019)

Hello, I have a PB 700 FB and have found that I prefer the 250 setting for brisket and lately just leaving it on the " P " 4 factory setting. I say this because it just speeds the process up for me. On smoke setting the temps average around 190 and I believe would take a very long time to complete on a huge piece of meat like a brisket. I do use the smoke setting on ribs though with good results. For my liking , the smoke flavor on the brisket is just fine at the 250 setting. I wouldn't call it heavy but its how we like it in my house. Another option I've done is smoke setting for a couple hours or so then crank up the temp to push through. Hope this helps. You'll enjoy your machine.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 3, 2019)

I prefer the 2-3 hrs on smoke setting then ramp up to 250 to finish, a smoke tube can be bought at just about any Walmart to add some xtra smoke, $20 and the tube works better than the tray most folks state,


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 3, 2019)

I haven't done a brisket in my Austin XL but when I do it will be set at 225 and I'll use the preset P setting P4. I agree with above about not getting a heavy smoke flavor with those settings but if you want a lot of heavy smoke flavor try using a stronger flavor pellet like hickory or mesquite


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 3, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> I haven't done a brisket in my Austin XL but when I do it will be set at 225 and I'll use the preset P setting P4. I agree with above about not getting a heavy smoke flavor with those settings but if you want a lot of heavy smoke flavor try using a stronger flavor pellet like hickory or mesquite



I asked this in another thread but will again here.  Does the P setting do anything if you are cooking at temps higher than the "smoke" setting?  I think even if you changed the P setting to 6 or 7, once you turn the dial to 200 or above, the P setting does nothing.  from what others said, the P setting will only adjust the temps on the smoke option.  So a P setting 4 might run at 180 degrees and a 6 setting will run cooler at 170 degrees.


----------



## Dent08 (Jun 4, 2019)

mpkelley20 said:


> I asked this in another thread but will again here.  Does the P setting do anything if you are cooking at temps higher than the "smoke" setting?  I think even if you changed the P setting to 6 or 7, once you turn the dial to 200 or above, the P setting does nothing.  from what others said, the P setting will only adjust the temps on the smoke option.  So a P setting 4 might run at 180 degrees and a 6 setting will run cooler at 170 degrees.



Correct. The P-setting only functions on the smoke setting.


----------

